# Chances of Getting Back In?



## BloodStripe (May 27, 2014)

I last put the uniform on in early 2009 after being involuntarily recalled. At the time, I wanted to finish my degree and become an officer or try and get hired into an agency so I decided not to re-enlist. Well, I have finally completed my bachelor's degree but I have developed psoriasis on my scalp. It is only a small area but nonetheless, it is what it is. I believe it to be the result of the burn pits in Balad but that is just my own scientific diagnosis. I have no family history and in my old platoon, four others contracted some kind of skin disease. Back in early 2010 when I first started to notice it, I started doing research into and found out right away that it is a disqualifying factor to join the military. Part of the reason of it is they don't know how it would react with small pox vaccination, which I already have. I applied for an agency, but I totally bombed my phone interview so that is out the window as I am sure there is an official record keeping of what transpired. That now leaves me back to looking at getting back in to the military (I am bias to being a Marine, but would consider any other branch if I could get into some kind of ground based role). I unofficially spoke with the commander of BUM's about a year and a half ago and was told they would not sign off on a waiver as it is a non-waiverable condition. I don't want to be that guy who lies (especially as an officer), but if I can keep it under control without the military knowing I don't see any harm.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 27, 2014)

I wouldn't lie about it, no reason to screw up your past honorable service with a bad conduct for lying, etc.

You might talk with the National Guard as sometimes their able to wave things most branches cannot. Outside of that, you might look at law enforcement.

Good luck.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 28, 2014)

Yea, thanks. That was pretty much how I felt, but sometimes you just need to hear it from someone else.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 28, 2014)

Bro I understand your pain, I was medically retired way before I wanted to leave the Army. All in all it was what was best for me and the Army. It sucks but I wouldn't want to do anything to discredit my honorable service. There are always other forms of service and ways to stay in the mix. Without knowing the details of your "not so good interview" I would say keep trying with different agencies, federal, state and local. A bunch of good jobs out there.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 28, 2014)

I am not afraid to say what went wrong as I didn't make it as far as an NDA so perhaps this may help someone else. I would say that 95% of the interview went well. I was rocking it and I could tell I was building up a great rapport with my recruiter. I was asked a question that I wasn't prepared for, which was, "Have you read any books outside of  what is required for your education?" I replied with I had in fact read some books that past year outside of college (which is 100% true) so I was asked to discuss them and what I had learned. I drew a total blank and couldn't name a single book. Eventually I scrambled up with one of them but it came with a bunch of rambling and mumbling. 

I have reached out to an old contact who is a recruiter for the Guard to see what he has to say about it or if he has seen anything similar.


----------



## LibraryLady (May 28, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> I am not afraid to say what went wrong as I didn't make it as far as an NDA so perhaps this may help someone else. I would say that 95% of the interview went well. I was rocking it and I could tell I was building up a great rapport with my recruiter. I was asked a question that I wasn't prepared for, which was, "Have you read any books outside of  what is required for your education?" I replied with I had in fact read some books that past year outside of college (which is 100% true) so I was asked to discuss them and what I had learned. I drew a total blank and couldn't name a single book. Eventually I scrambled up with one of them but it came with a bunch of rambling and mumbling.
> 
> I have reached out to an old contact who is a recruiter for the Guard to see what he has to say about it or if he has seen anything similar.



Do you know why they asked you that question?

It's to see if you can think on your feet, quickly and succinctly.  You can't prepare for that type of question, but you can prepare for the "total blank" part. I, personally, suck when this kind of thing comes up in an interview.  (not the what have you read part, but the totally random off the subject type)  :-"

LL


----------



## BloodStripe (May 28, 2014)

Oh I get why it is asked, which is why I admit to a disastrous interview. I think they also want people who continuously learn as well. Had I done better prep work heading into the interview I would have noticed it is a routine question that is asked. I focused too much into studying current international news and events instead of looking for what else they may ask. Had the interview gone we'll and I still not get selected then I would reapply but I tend to think given how much I flopped that one question that it would be an even tougher chance to even get a phone interview again.


----------



## Grunt (May 28, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> ...Had the interview gone we'll and I still not get selected then I would reapply but I tend to think given how much I flopped that one question that it would be an even tougher chance to even get a phone interview again.



Maybe they value perseverance and your ability to correct a perceived "shortcoming" even more than the ability to answer that question at that given time.

Perseverance and tenacity often cover a multitude of shortcomings.


----------



## LibraryLady (May 29, 2014)

Agoge said:


> Maybe they value perseverance and your ability to correct a perceived "shortcoming" even more than the ability to answer that question at that given time.
> 
> Perseverance and tenacity often cover a multitude of shortcomings.



The second time I applied to my masters program, I mentioned this in my entrance essay.  I was told afterwards that it was a major factor in their change of heart.

LL


----------

